# Petit sondage pour ceux qui ont déjà reçu leur iPad US



## bruce1328 (9 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, petit sondage pour ceux qui comme moi ont commandé un iPad US et l'ont déjà reçu.

Combien d'entre vous ont des pixels morts sur leur écran ... compte tenu du fait que j'ai du faire changer 2 iPhone 3G pour des histoires de pixels morts je serais rassuré si ce problème avait été réglé sur l'écran des iPAD.

Rassurez moi !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2010)

Ecran plus grand, donc risque plus important de tomber sur des pixels morts&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Salut Bruce1328,

J'en ai importé un des US et aucun problème de pixel. Après bien sûr rien ne dit que des modèle auront peux être le problème ...


----------



## mastermayhem (11 Avril 2010)

J ai recu mon ipad vendrerdi matin des usa, aucun probleme a tout les niveaux y compris au niveau des pixels, après personne n est a l abri de problème mais après avoir achete un 1er iphone (edge) au usa en 2007 puis mon ipad, je n ai jamais eu de probleme.


----------



## cl97 (11 Avril 2010)

Pas de soucis sur nos deux iPad


----------



## spaceiinvaders (11 Avril 2010)

Une petite question à ceux qui l'utilisent en France :

Avez-vous accès à l'Apple Store ? Ou faut-il attendre qu'il soit en France ?
Avez-vous la possibilité sur le iBooks d'avoir des livres en français ?
Y'a t-il quelque chose qui fonctionne pas (hormis Apple Store et iBooks) du fait qu'il soit acheté aux USA ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses qui m'aideront à faire mon choix =)


----------



## mastermayhem (11 Avril 2010)

Alors pour te repondre, tout marche sauf l'ibook vu qu il n est pas dispo en France... 

Alors tu peux utiliser l'app store sur itunes mais pas sur l ipad vu que ce dernier n est pas ouvert.

Les applications sur itunes store france pour ipad ne sont pas rangées mais elles sont disponibles pour l ipad.

Sinon tout marche nickel, il faudrait juste plus d applications française et un peu de rangement dans itunes store.


----------



## languedoc (12 Avril 2010)

mastermayhem a dit:


> Alors pour te repondre, tout marche sauf l'ibook vu qu il n est pas dispo en France...
> 
> Alors tu peux utiliser l'app store sur itunes mais pas sur l ipad vu que ce dernier n est pas ouvert.
> 
> ...



Des retours sur iWork version iPad ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

J'ai télécharger iWork sur l'APP Store US et vraiment la suite est simple à utiliser, et permet de faire des modifications sympa sans passer par son Mac.


----------



## languedoc (12 Avril 2010)

Yoprod4 a dit:


> J'ai télécharger iWork sur l'APP Store US et vraiment la suite est simple à utiliser, et permet de faire des modifications sympa sans passer par son Mac.



Merci. Mais j'ai lu, je ne me souviens plus où, que les présentations faites sur Mac n'étaient pas reproduites sur iPad sans certaines modifications : polices, animations, etc.

Or, pour moi, si je dois acheter l'iPad, cette question est primordiale.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Après oui, par exemple j'ai transférais un fichier sur keynote et quelques animations présent sur mac n'étais pas sur celui de iPad au niveau des transitions.
Après je pense qu'Apple peux faire une mise à jour pour que tout soit natif entre iWork iPad et iWork Mac.


----------



## MacSedik (12 Avril 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Avez-vous la possibilité sur le iBooks d'avoir des livres en français ?



je pense que pour les livres français faudra attendre cet été, mais tu peut télécharger des livres gratuits (projet gutenberg mais en anglais...).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h06 ----------




Yoprod4 a dit:


> *Après oui, par exemple j'ai transférais un fichier sur keynote et quelques animations présent sur mac n'étais pas sur celui de iPad au niveau des transitions.*
> Après je pense qu'Apple peux faire une mise à jour pour que tout soit natif entre iWork iPad et iWork Mac.



je trouve ça dommage... j'espère que la nouvelle version d'iWork ne va pas tarder.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Après tu peux toujours remplacer les animations non prise en compte avec celle présente dans iWork iPad ^^.
En tout cas pour l'instant la suite dépanne surtout pour des petites modifications ou commencer un petit projet quand on n'a pas envi de sortir sont macbook ou allumer sont iMac/Mac Pro


----------



## clagir (13 Avril 2010)

Reçue ce matin. iPad 32 Go. Je suis sur Suisse, avec un compte iTunes Suisse. Aucun problème de mise en route.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Tu arrive a allez sur APP STORE avec ton compte Suisse directement depuis iPAD ?


----------



## clagir (13 Avril 2010)

Depuis l'iPad directement, non. Je me connecte avec mon MacBook, télécharge des applications pour l'iPad et fait un synchro après.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Ok je te conseille de télécharger le jeu Real Racing ;-)


----------



## clagir (13 Avril 2010)

Merci. C'est un peu le bordel la bibliothèque sur AppStore. Y a t'il un moyen de faire une recherche par thème ou titre ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Non pas pour l'instant car à part le App Store US les autres App Store ne sont pas encore optimiser ni ranger au niveau des applications pour iPad...
Résultat c'est la galère pour trouver les applications iPad quand on cherche sur un thème précis...
Je pense que fin Avril cela sera comme App Store US où tu aura une section iPad


----------



## vhk (14 Avril 2010)

Salut, les frais de douanes sont à combien ? 130 environ ?


----------



## Ealdu (14 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir et la garantie pour un ipad us en France quand est-il?


----------



## Gwen (14 Avril 2010)

Toujours pas dispo puisque l'iPad n'est pas dispo.


----------



## Ealdu (14 Avril 2010)

Merci gwen, donc si on achete aujoud'hui un ipad aux USA il ne sera pas couvert jusqu'à fin mai mais après la garantie fonctionnera normalement.  Ça peut-être interressant quand même le risque reste minime.  Merci à vous.


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

Ealdu a dit:


> Bonsoir et la garantie pour un ipad us en France quand est-il?



Garantie International... !


----------



## Ealdu (15 Avril 2010)

Merci à vous reste la douane et les taxes en risque maintenant.


----------



## akik26 (15 Avril 2010)

C'est vraimen sur pour la garantie intenationale?


----------



## Gwen (15 Avril 2010)

*Non, pas de garantie en dehors des USA pour le moment. 
*

Il faut le répéter combien de fois.


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

gwen a dit:


> *Non, pas de garantie en dehors des USA pour le moment.
> *
> 
> Il faut le répéter combien de fois.



Ok, dsl. Réponse érronée...


----------



## spaceiinvaders (16 Avril 2010)

SAYET !!!

Je viens de trouver un Apple store avec du stock. Premier message de mon iPad est celui ci.
J'ai également acheter une carte prepayer avec mon compte us. Je voulais m acheter pages et je voulais savoir si ya possibilité de le mettre en français. Ou alors sera t'il possible quand il y aura le store français ? D'un autre cote si tel est le cas sa voudra dire que je devrais le racheter sur le store fr...

En gros, là, avec mon compte iTunes (adresse US créer en mode US) si j'achète Pages, sera t-il possible de le mettre en français ?

(P.S : J'ai télécharger des applications tels que " MobileMe iDisk " et l'application est en taille petite sur le iPhone (ainsi que " Remote ") y'aura t-il des MAJ pour adapter ça à la taille iPhone comme les autres applications ?)

Merci d'avance


----------



## clagir (16 Avril 2010)

A mon humble avis, iWork pour iPad et dans la langue que tu l'achet (pas de possibilité de changer, sauf mention contraire). C'est pour cela que je vais attendre un peu.

Pour MobileMe iDisk je suppose qu'une adaptation est prévue.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (16 Avril 2010)

Ok merci de me répondre. J'ai pris pages et c'est en anglais. 
En fait j'ai compris qu'il y avait appui iPad et appui iPhone. Jespere que toutes celles iphones finiront iPad. Sa serait dommage de les garder en petit...

Sinon as tu trouvé des appli sympa en fr ormis le monde et wheater iPad ?
(des livres sur iBooks ? J'en doute mais sur un mal entendu ^^)
De plus, est tu sur le store avec ton ID Fr ou une autre ?


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2010)

Pour le moment ce n'est que en anglais,; c'est clairement précisé sur la page de l'APp Store.

Une VF devrait arriver lors de la commercialisation de l'iPad en France.


----------



## clagir (16 Avril 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Ok merci de me répondre. J'ai pris pages et c'est en anglais.
> En fait j'ai compris qu'il y avait appui iPad et appui iPhone. Jespere que toutes celles iphones finiront iPad. Sa serait dommage de les garder en petit...
> 
> Sinon as tu trouvé des appli sympa en fr ormis le monde et wheater iPad ?
> ...



Les applications en français sont pratiquement inexistantes. Mais bon je me débrouille en anglais, mais rien de terrible.

Je suis sur mon compte iTunes Suisse


----------



## Picorette (18 Avril 2010)

clagir a dit:


> Merci. C'est un peu le bordel la bibliothèque sur AppStore. Y a t'il un moyen de faire une recherche par thème ou titre ?



Il est possible depuis le Mac d'accéder aux catégories iPad sur l'iTunes Store.

Il faut d'abord faire une recherche sur le mot clé "ipad", puis cliquer sur n'importe quel logiciel proposé. En haut de la page, vous verrez l'arborescence (ex. App Store > *Productivité* > Nom de l'éditeur du logiciel). Cliquez sur le nom de la catégorie (dans mon exemple "Productivité") pour avoir la liste de tous les logiciels de cette catégorie.

Pour les autres catégories, cliquez ensuite dans la bande noire du haut sur la flèche qui descend à côté de App Store et vous pourrez accéder à toutes les catégories souhaitées.


----------



## Dagui (18 Avril 2010)

Salut (je te réponds sur mon iPad avec mon clavier apple bluetooth ^^)
Pour les frais de douane, j'en ai eu pour 117&#8364;. Sachant que j'ai eu un mail de chronopost me demandant de fournir les pièces suivantes : facture ou confirmation de transaction Paypal + lettre "je sousigné untel, s'engage à payer les frais de douane dès reception du colis" + descriptif du contenu du colis et typage d'usage - perso/pro/commercia -

J'ai répondu au mail dans la journée (vers 16h le mardi) et j'ai eu mon iPad jeudi midi.
Voilà, donc les frais doivent varier selon le temps que l'objet reste en douane, son poids et le type/usage.

Mais franchement, si vous pouvez attendre, attendez la sortie en France, vous l'aurez je pense pour moins cher. Je l'ai eu sur eBay pour 620$ (± 486&#8364 frais de ports compris + les frais de douane, je vous laisse faire le calcul. Mais je ne regrette en rien cet achat. C'est un investissement clairement sur le long terme. [L'intégration avec le clavier bluetooth est GÉNIALE !]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h34 ----------




spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Une petite question à ceux qui l'utilisent en France :
> 
> Avez-vous accès à l'Apple Store ? Ou faut-il attendre qu'il soit en France ?
> Avez-vous la possibilité sur le iBooks d'avoir des livres en français ?
> ...


Pour l'App store sur ton iPad : 2 conseils : 1 il faut que tu ai un compte US, sinon tu ne pourras rien télécharger, tu pourra juste faire du lèche vitrine (ou écran  ^(^) 2 ne pas mettre ton iPad en français sinon ça ne marchera pas, même si tu es bien connecté avec ton compte US. J'ai mis du temps à comprendre mon erreur après avoir changé la langue.
Et après, niveau contenu, forcément c'est le store américain DONC tout est en anglais. Donc pour le moment il faut être anglophone ou passer par d'autres solutions tels les sites d'eBooks qui proposent pas mal de formats dont l'ePub ou Amazon.

Ensuite pour les apps qui ne marchent pas en France. Les seuls que j'ai rencontrés ne fonctionnent pas pour des raisons de droits de diffusion hors territoire US, à savoir l'app d'ABC et Pandora. Ils doivent se baser sur l'adresse IP pour bloquer. C'est dommage pour ABC l'interface et le concept sont géniaux. 

Pour les adeptes de BD comics, je conseil Marvel comics, c'est super bien fait, avec un coverflow dans le store, et des animations pour la lecture dans le style d'AveComics. Quelques titres sont proposés gratuitement. Et sinon, en général c'est $1,99 le n°. Encore une fois, il faut comprendre l'anglais, même si là c'est un anglais très basic.

*Pour ceux qui ont un iPhone jailbreaké le tethering/partage de connexion marche nickel !
*
Voilà pour le moment. Je posterai peut-être par la suite des astuces/conseils.


----------



## clagir (18 Avril 2010)

Bizarre. J'ai un compte iTunes US, mon iPad est en français et je me connecte a mon compte US sans soucis et télécharge des applis gratuite depuis l'iPad !


----------



## Dagui (18 Avril 2010)

Ha bon ? Ben faudra que je ré-essaye alors. Mais bon, ce n'est pas gênant, dans le sens où la correction orthographique reconnait quand j'écris en français.


----------



## bruce1328 (19 Avril 2010)

Finalement iPad reçu avant hier et aucun pixel mort. Je me régale ;-)


----------

